# Hola Chicas ! Iam Dina From Egypt



## Pinkmagic38 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Lovlies iam new to spectra , i think i joined a while ago but never really posted anything , My name is Dina iam a colleg student in Egypt and a total makeup addict , i also love doing EOTD , swatching products and chatting with makeup lovers


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Dina! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## amoona (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra Dina.

  	Off the beauty subject - Mabrook on your country's victory, inshAllah more will follow.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2011)

to the forum! have fun chatting with us all!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome to the site!!!!


----------



## User38 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dina.. welcome and enjoy the site!


----------



## Shypo (Jun 30, 2011)

Dina, welcome!  We hope you enjoy getting to know us!


----------



## Pinkmagic38 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Thanks alot ladies ,, you're all so awesome *


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## bis (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, Dina


----------



## Pinkmagic38 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Alot  !


----------

